# Pesky IE error "the memory could not be read"



## tomoc (Aug 31, 2005)

About half the time I close IE, I get the following error message:

The instruction at "0x01c82bf2" referenced memory at "0x02436c58". The memory could not be "read". Click OK to terminate the program.

I did a search on this mesage in the MSKB and got an article that made no sense at all (to me at least).

Anyone know what is causing this? My hunch is that it has something to do with a java applet or a popup or something like that... 

thanks,

Tom


----------



## Zingy1 (Sep 30, 2005)

I came looking for the answer to this problem,too. My at "xxx..."referenced memory at "xxx..." numbers are different, and it doesn't happen when I close my browser but when my browser hits a snag and shuts itself down. I, too, suspect it has something to do with java. Anyway, I'll be watching for solutions.


----------



## Zingy1 (Sep 30, 2005)

Also wondering if it's a IE 7 beta bug. What version are you using?


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

In IE, *Tools*> *Internet Options*> *Advanced* tab. Uncheck the box:
*Enable third-party browser extensions * 
*Apply*, *Ok* and *OK*. Reboot and see if you still have this problem. If it doesn't help, 
you can recheck it.


----------



## tomoc (Aug 31, 2005)

Zingy1 said:


> Also wondering if it's a IE 7 beta bug. What version are you using?


I'm using the latest upgrade of version 6.

I thought I might be able to get rid of it by upgrading to 7 and it would not even load a web page, so I immediately uninstalled and went back to 6.

tom


----------



## tomoc (Aug 31, 2005)

Augie65 said:


> In IE, *Tools*> *Internet Options*> *Advanced* tab. Uncheck the box:
> *Enable third-party browser extensions *
> *Apply*, *Ok* and *OK*. Reboot and see if you still have this problem. If it doesn't help,
> you can recheck it.


thanks. that option has always been checked.

tom


----------



## tomoc (Aug 31, 2005)

Augie65 said:


> In IE, *Tools*> *Internet Options*> *Advanced* tab. Uncheck the box:
> *Enable third-party browser extensions *
> *Apply*, *Ok* and *OK*. Reboot and see if you still have this problem. If it doesn't help,
> you can recheck it.


thanks. that option has always been checked. I will try that.

tom


----------



## tomoc (Aug 31, 2005)

Augie65 said:


> In IE, *Tools*> *Internet Options*> *Advanced* tab. Uncheck the box:
> *Enable third-party browser extensions *
> *Apply*, *Ok* and *OK*. Reboot and see if you still have this problem. If it doesn't help,
> you can recheck it.


thanks. that option has always been checked.

tom


----------



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

This sometimes happens if Windows Update had some problems installing a download. Go to your Control Panel and turn off Automatic Updates and reboot. Go to the Microsoft website and download all windows updates from there. Once downloaded and installed, reboot your computer and you should be good. At that time, you can re-enable Automatic Updates.


----------



## tomoc (Aug 31, 2005)

Augie65 said:


> In IE, *Tools*> *Internet Options*> *Advanced* tab. Uncheck the box:
> *Enable third-party browser extensions *
> *Apply*, *Ok* and *OK*. Reboot and see if you still have this problem. If it doesn't help,
> you can recheck it.


Augie-

By jove that did it... many thanks.

tom


----------



## tomoc (Aug 31, 2005)

krazeecrw said:


> This sometimes happens if Windows Update had some problems installing a download. Go to your Control Panel and turn off Automatic Updates and reboot. Go to the Microsoft website and download all windows updates from there. Once downloaded and installed, reboot your computer and you should be good. At that time, you can re-enable Automatic Updates.


krazee dude-

Thanks... the suggestion to turn off the "other browser extension" seemed to fix it, but I took your suggestion on as welll... I'm now up to day !!! and working fine.

thanks,

tom


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You are very welcome.


----------

